

London Welcomes the Tech Set and Its Money - jgalt212
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/06/15/london-welcomes-the-tech-set-and-its-money/?_php=true&_type=blogs&module=Search&mabReward=relbias%3Ar&_r=0

======
jgalt212
Article ends with another Ben Horowitz quote showing off his idiocy:

‘‘Every executive who knows how to build a $5 billion-plus company is in
Silicon Valley,’’ said Ben Horowitz, an American venture capitalist who has
backed tech giants like Facebook, Twitter and Groupon. ‘‘It’s a big advantage.
Tech companies are global, and Silicon Valley is the best place to build a
business.’’

